# Toronto insurance company rideshare premium gap



## PuberTO (Aug 5, 2016)

Can any Uber driver from Toronto tell me how much your normal car insurance should go up monthly (in Canadian dollar) if you notify your insurance company that you are driving/going to drive for Uber? Since there's no mention of areas on these threads or with forum user's name, I am getting all sorts of misleading information that mostly applies to US states.

Also, what happens when I call my insurance agent? S Do the ask question like how long have I been driving Uber? If I say I already started driving Uber, will they cancel my insurance right away for violating commercial use exclusion clause? Or just ignore it and raise my premium? Should I mention that I am planning to drive Uber in near future instead?

Do all insurance company adjust the premium price? Or some reject you outright? I know Aviva, Bellairdirect and Intact (Uber's insurance company) provide rideshare packages if you drive below 20 hours a week and not a Uber EAT driver. How about others?

In case Insurance companies switch your policy to a Commercial one instead of just raising your premium, what is the premium for Commercial insurance? I think Commercial insurance is redundant as Uber insurance already pay for the liability for your riders.

Uber's Intact Insurance company supposed to have my personal insurance policy info via Uber. I know in Ontario, insurance companies share database. How come my insurance company doesn't know that I am listed as a Uber driver? (If I am an active driver or not)

Your help would be appreciated. TORONTO DRIVERS ONLY PLEASE!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Might want to ask here: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Toronto/


----------



## PuberTO (Aug 5, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Might want to ask here: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Toronto/


Thanks, but this forum is dedicated to rideshare insurance subjects only regardless any particular country or city, right? If I ask insurance questions in Toronto section, admin might suggest me to ask it in this insurance forum! What the use of opening a separate general Insurance query section if contributors forget to mention which state's law they are talking about or where they are from?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

PuberTO said:


> Thanks, but this forum is dedicated to rideshare insurance subjects only regardless any particular country or city, right? If I ask insurance questions in Toronto section, admin might suggest me to ask it in this insurance forum! What the use of opening a separate general Insurance query section if contributors forget to mention which state's law they are talking about or where they are from?


OK but...



PuberTO said:


> Your help would be appreciated. TORONTO DRIVERS ONLY PLEASE!


The vast majority of users that will view this forum will be US based, so again, you are better off asking in your local forum.


----------

